# What MPG do u get from your Fiat Ducato 2.8Tdi



## nukeadmin

In answer to some other posts, I thought it would be interesting to see what MPG you are all getting. I obviously have a Fiat 2.8Tdi Engine, but anyone else can start a similar thread for their exact engine type.

Please answer the poll above.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hi

Will let you know when we get it in October but we were led to believe overall mpg would be up to 40mpg. If we do get that then we will be well pleased but I suspect it will be less as we are having cab air conditioning.


Motorhomer


----------



## 88930

*mpg*

i have a 2002 bessacarr 745 on fiat and get 24 to the gallon. you are talking of 3.5 ton motorhome. the 40 to the gallon would be a basic van not as a motorhome.
dave


----------



## Anonymous

Can I suggest the 5mpg is too wide, I recon most will be in the 20-25 with only a few in the 25-30mpg.

Ken


----------



## Anonymous

If you can tell me how much a gallon is at 83.9p a litre, I could be a little more specific!


----------



## Anonymous

Over the last 9072 miles mine recorded 25.8123 MPG on a 2.8tdi Fiat Kontiki,
I’m more than happy at this, it’s better than my car that’s why the cars off the road.

Ken


----------



## peejay

Stormyquote;



> If you can tell me how much a gallon is at 83.9p a litre, I could be a little more specific!


1 gallon = 4.54609 ltrs.

Therefore £3.81p per gallon. (scary in gallons ain't it).

pete.


----------



## peejay

On mine, i get as low as 23mpg if i'm in a rush (60-75mph) or lots of town work and between 28-30mpg steady cruising (55mph), so can't enter the poll if i tell the truth!

All vans are different in size, weight, frontal area, roof boxes etc, i'll bet the large a class 6 wheeler is somewhere around the 18 - 25 mark on average if you're lucky whereas a panelvan conversion is going to be a lot, lot better.

Only my personal opinion before someone claims 50+ mpg on a hymer!

pete.


----------



## 89335

well mines a Fiat 2.3jtd panel van conversion and up to now I've never done better than 28mpg. I'm told that cos it's a new engine, and still tight, the fuel consumption will be high and once the engine has loosened up a bit then I'll start getting a bit more mpg.


----------



## Anonymous

Peejay

I would appear that our vehicles are pretty much on a par, lowest recorded over 28 entries is 23.1 MPG and the highest 30.3 MPG, this is for every day driving, out of the 28 entries only 2 have been marginally over the 30 MPG.

I only started keeping a record out of curiosity never bothered before in my life, the sad things we do!

Ken


----------



## peejay

Ken,

I'm the other way round, used to keep a log for the first 3 years, now i can't be bothered! Makes no odds you've got to put the fuel in anyway.

pete.


----------



## Jeffus

motorhomer said:


> Hi Will let you know when we get it in October but we were led to believe overall mpg would be up to 40mpg. If we do get that then we will be well pleased but I suspect it will be less as we are having cab air conditioning. Motorhomer


Hi everyone, can anyone tell me why the fuel consumption should be less when you have cab air con? I don't know how air con works (obviously a coolant) does the engine cool the coolant? So it uses more diesel? Please someone . . . explain, please. Cheers, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## peejay

Jeffus wrote;



> Hi everyone, can anyone tell me why the fuel consumption should be less when you have cab air con? I don't know how air con works (obviously a coolant) does the engine cool the coolant?


Because it is driven by a separate pulley from the fanbelt putting more load on the engine, hence lower mpg.

pete.


----------



## Jeffus

*Ta*

Thanks for the explanation pete, now I understand, Cheers, Jeffus. 8)


----------



## Anonymous

3500 kg Benimar 5.7M coachbuilt. 2.8 IdTd:

Average over 30000 miles 23.5

Best ever - Once got into the 27s

Worst 10.39 (Ok that was using the diesel heater a lot  Occasionally manage to pushy it under 20. 

Ww sometimes get wierdly good or bad numbers - I guess it has a lot to do with the wind direction. Spain is usually good because they haven't really caught roundabouts yet. France is anothe rmatter.

I once tried to get some feedback on how people said they regularly got over 30 on the MH list. One bloke told me to let it run down hill 'to about 4000 rpm'. When I queried if he really emant >100mph he admitted he hadn't got a rev counter and was just guessing. I imagine that's what he was doing with the fuel consumption too...


----------



## EdinburghCamper

I have been testing my van, and I have some "concrete" discoveries made over 300 miles (brand new engine).

1: Cruise Control is A LOT BETTER than FOOT CONTROL, I cannot match the MPG on my real time readout. For example, a gentle tickle on a flat road, 24mpg at best so far (6th gear, 50mphish). Slip into cruise control, MPG goes into the high 30's. I will test this more over the coming weeks.


2: On the country roads, when you can use your size as an excuse to slow down, roll with it. From Kelso to the A68 and EDI Bypass, I managed in excess of 6 minutes at 99MPG (highest readout possible, in otherwords, not using any fuel). I did this by rolling after any summit. My speed was between 30 and 40 at all times, again putting the foot down, I struggled to stay above 25MPG.

The long and short of it is, I managed 28MPG give or take, over a 70 mile journey which included lots of rolling and cruise control. I suspect with practise and patience, I will manage 35MPG!

Wishful thinking I hear you say - watch this space I say 

Gary.
/Edit - sorry, I am in a 2.3 Ducato, 130 BHP. Oops.


----------



## glacier

Hymer CC 684 6.84m plus aircon, awning and 3 bikes and rack, with a minimum of three on-board, but sometimes as high as six, for two months 6600 miles around Europe this summer - got 23.7 mpg - very pleased as spent a lot of time in alpine areas.

Glacier


----------



## 106916

Going on the simple calculation based on fuel put back in to top up tank (not accurate as I don't absolutely brim it but just wait for cut out and add a bit more) divided into the number of miles driven since last fill up we have been getting at least 30mpg and on the last calculation 33mpg.

This on slowish roads on the west coast of Scotland with some clear runs where we do around 65mph back to Inverness.

Ours is a 1999 2.8TD so not jtd, we are pretty much up to max payload on the way out and less on the way back (fuel, water, food and beer! etc).
We have recently fitted the new Michelin Aguilas camper tyres which as well as improving handling a lot seem to be more economical, hence I hope partly account for the 33mpg on the last trip.
Vidura


----------



## averhamdave

Mines a chipped up 130 multijet so can't comment ref: current van. However my old Cheyenne with 2.8TDi averaged about 25mpg.

What I'm waiting for is the chap who was on here the other week who averaged 30+ with a tag axle Autotrail! :roll:


----------



## Patsy

Dont mean to be offencive Gary but is that really you in the photograph or a copy of a Police wanted poster It scares me

PS This is not from Patsy I have tapped into his email address


----------



## SanDel

Hi 

I have Fiat 3ltr in 8.75mtr Burstner 5000gvw. The on board computer said on the run down to Spain i was getting 28.2 mpg.
Never got that high in the UK but i do tow a car then it goes down to 20/21mpg, but then if you buy one you must want it so whats the point of worrying about mpg.


----------



## maggielou

P. Boxer 2.2 HDI (does anyone know what HDI stand for. Is it a type of turbo?) A/s Devon. (small PVC) 55 plate. Book quotes avg. MPG 32.
Don't know if this mileage referred to a loaded van/MH, or empty van.

Only bought my van last May. Not in daily use and 99% of all travel is 100+ miles. It drove well and never appeared to me to lack power, however after seeing posts on here regarding re-mapping I decided to have this done.

Stupidly I had not previously logged the mileage or taken any real notice of the rev counter, gear changes or even general driving except to note that the rev counter seldom went above 2500 rpm. I think I was getting around 28MPG. Just know it was heaven to drive compared to my previous LWB Citroen relay.

The rev counter now goes up to 3000 rpm when doing 70mph, noticed this on my return from Pickering following the re-mapping.

After the re-mapping I was much more aware and decided to check the mileage on a journey from Nottingham to the New Forest in Dorset, a little bit of driving in the forest and the return journey.

From the outset I decided to keep at 60 MPH. The traffic was light and for the vast majority of the time I stayed in the nearside lane keeping a nice even speed and rarely overtaking. I free wheeled down the hills and apart from the roundabouts I remained in 5th gear throughtout the journey except on one long hill when I changed down to 4th gear.

The rev counter never exceeded 2500 rpm, and, as above, gear changing was minimal. The end result was 475 miles to a full tank of fuel.
According to the book the tank hold 70lts of fuel so this makes it about 
16 gallons of fuel = approximately 30MPG.

Could anyone with a similar engine or one of the smaller a/s PVC please advise if this is about average.

I'm pretty well convinced that the small increase in MPG was due to the 
decrease in driving speed as opposed to the re-mapping, however I think that generally speaking it was more powerful and smoother than before and it definately drives as well as my previous VW.

All comments gratefully received. Thanks


----------



## EdinburghCamper

Patsy said:


> Dont mean to be offencive Gary but is that really you in the photograph or a copy of a Police wanted poster It scares me
> 
> PS This is not from Patsy I have tapped into his email address


It is a photo of me yes, but let me explain. It is a self portrait and was designed to go alongside a story in the BBC featuring yours trully 

Short version:
I like to explore abandoned buildings and take photos, its called "Urban Exploration". It is a sort of underground movement, and as such my avatar is supposed to reflect that.

Now, I dunno if you read about Law Hospital in Lanarkshire, and the hoo-ha ovet the X-Rays found. It was me who found them, and photographed them! 

The story!:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/glasgow_and_west/7499749.stm

My BBC gallery 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/spl/hi/pop_ups/08/uk_law_hospital_abandoned/html/1.stm

I was famous for a day! The story made TV on some random american TV channel, and made the Sun, Daily Record, Scotsman, Herald and Post, Metro and various other photography sites. Also made the TV here all day on various news channels.

The BBC are keen to accompany me on my next trip, and will do an interview and another web gallery. I am in the process of planning this.

Gary.


----------



## averhamdave

I think these mpg posts that appear time and time again are not really for me now but I think you lot ought to recognise what NUKEADMIN asked at the outset - mileage for a 2.8TDi - and if you want to talk about your non 2.8TDi then start another thread!


----------



## averhamdave

Quote - "It is a photo of me yes, but let me explain. It is a self portrait and was designed to go alongside a story in the BBC featuring yours trully "


Mmm, I think it does you no favours on this forum but that's up to you although I personally don't like it. You've obviously got too much spare time on your hands as well, judging by the number of posts you've managed to log in the few days you've been a member.


----------



## 92859

*mpg*

Greetings,

On our old Hymer C644 we achieved 22mpg overall from the time we owned it, although it was lower from new and eased up a little with use.


----------



## 111764

4.5t Autotrail Cheiftain towing car on a A/frame 22mpg


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

Although the original question is a little bit dated, our contribution is as follows.

2.8 Tdi, on an Alko/Hymer tag @ 4.5 tonnes = 24 - 25mpg on a regular basis, with the worst being on a recent French trip of 22.1mpg. We had the air con all that day whilst travelling.

Jock.


----------



## EdinburghCamper

averhamdave said:


> Quote - "It is a photo of me yes, but let me explain. It is a self portrait and was designed to go alongside a story in the BBC featuring yours trully "
> 
> Mmm, I think it does you no favours on this forum but that's up to you although I personally don't like it. You've obviously got too much spare time on your hands as well, judging by the number of posts you've managed to log in the few days you've been a member.


If the Avatar is offensive, I will remove it and I apologise! It's just a guy in a sports top though 

With regards to the posts, my business is 100% online, and I work more or less 16 hours of the day. I find interacting on forums and chatrooms are a great way of helping me enjoy my work. Again, if this is an issue, I can find the exit door as quickly as I found the entrance!

Can someone turn the heating on? This place has just got awful chilly all of a sudden! :roll:


----------



## EdinburghCamper

averhamdave said:


> Quote - "It is a photo of me yes, but let me explain. It is a self portrait and was designed to go alongside a story in the BBC featuring yours trully "
> 
> Mmm, I think it does you no favours on this forum but that's up to you although I personally don't like it. You've obviously got too much spare time on your hands as well, judging by the number of posts you've managed to log in the few days you've been a member.


There you go, avatar changed. I hope the stereotype of a fluffy little dog sits better compared with the stereotype of a young chap wearing a hooded sweater.

Gary.


----------



## Rislar

averhamdave said:


> Quote -
> Mmm, I think it does you no favours on this forum but that's up to you although I personally don't like it. You've obviously got too much spare time on your hands as well, judging by the number of posts you've managed to log in the few days you've been a member.


Nice (not) :roll:


----------



## Rislar

I'd have kept it up EdinburghCamper, what a cheek, thats who you are!!


----------



## EdinburghCamper

Rislar said:


> I'd have kept it up EdinburghCamper, what a cheek, thats who you are!!


I was dressed up for the story, so not the real me. This is a more natural pose - I hope it puts whatever concerns one may have, to rest 










I'm not that scary???

Gary.


----------



## Rislar

Well that depends on who's looking :lol:


----------



## JockandRita

Rislar said:


> I'd have kept it up EdinburghCamper, what a cheek, thats who you are!!


Me too, even though I do have a problem with the hoodie image on the streets.

Jock.


----------



## nukeadmin

so tells us what business are you in EC?


----------



## EdinburghCamper

nukeadmin said:


> so tells us what business are you in EC?


Hya,

Main arm of my business is specialist marketing, we have a number of big partners, Yahoo for example. I spend 4 or 5 hours a day doing this. Its an exciting part of my life, more so with the credit crunch as a lot of our work is in the financial services industry. We have found a good spin on it though, thank god.

The business also has a stake in a music and DVD distribution network, one which one day I hope, be as big as play.

And lastly, I spend an equal amount of time obsessing over photography. Its my passion.

Gary.


----------



## 38Rover

Burstner Solano Multijet 130 3.5 tonne 7.2 m long
Fast trip 4000 miles to Greece 70/80 most of the time 23.5 mpg
Slowe trip to GB 3500 miles 60/70 most of the time 28 mpg
Majority of travel on Motorways.
Colin Frier


----------



## nukeadmin

well i was going to hold off and add more facilities but i can always tweak as I go (Yes I know i do this most of the time anyway !!!)

MHF now has a new facility 

I have been developing this quietly in the background and its a MPG Tracker for Motorhomes / Campervans / RVs etc

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/logbook.html


----------



## nukeadmin

oh btw I have loads of facilities to add to it yet as follows:


currency allowed for so international members can use it.

add in comparison to other vans of same type

add in info under avatars in forums

add in upload a picture of mh facility

add in odomoter reading and allow using that or trip reading to calculate mileage in database

calculate and show average days between refuelling

calculate anticipated annual usage and cost

add driving route type to stats

add driving style to fuelling and stats

add in miles per litre, average cost per mile

add option to put in litres or gallons etc in fuelling page

add bar chart graphing

Add Printable proforma to capture mileage info at fuel stops

If you can think of anything else let me know, and also post any bugs in this thread so I can resolve them


----------



## EdinburghCamper

nukeadmin said:


> oh btw I have loads of facilities to add to it yet as follows:
> 
> 
> currency allowed for so international members can use it.
> 
> add in comparison to other vans of same type
> 
> add in info under avatars in forums
> 
> add in upload a picture of mh facility
> 
> add in odomoter reading and allow using that or trip reading to calculate mileage in database
> 
> calculate and show average days between refuelling
> 
> calculate anticipated annual usage and cost
> 
> add driving route type to stats
> 
> add driving style to fuelling and stats
> 
> add in miles per litre, average cost per mile
> 
> add option to put in litres or gallons etc in fuelling page
> 
> add bar chart graphing
> 
> Add Printable proforma to capture mileage info at fuel stops
> 
> If you can think of anything else let me know, and also post any bugs in this thread so I can resolve them


Sounds like a very cool but of tech!  Do you program?

Off to have a peek now, well done.

Gary.


----------



## nukeadmin

> Do you program?


lol in a fashion Gary, I am what you would call a messy programmer lol. Stuart who helps out on the site admin sometimes is a tight, neat coder but the majority of the code other than the base framework for MHF is all my own work


----------



## EdinburghCamper

nukeadmin said:


> Do you program?
> 
> 
> 
> lol in a fashion Gary, I am what you would call a messy programmer lol. Stuart who helps out on the site admin sometimes is a tight, neat coder but the majority of the code other than the base framework for MHF is all my own work
Click to expand...

Well done then, its a fandabby feeling getting it all ticking over, and enhancing and tweaking. Messy programming is fine too, until it comes to asking someone else to do a little work 

I am now very keen on C# ASP.NET, its a lovely environment to work with, great functionality, and easier than most people think to get to grips with. Previous, I did a lot of classic ASP, which is much harder than ASP.NET.

Love your MPG tracker, can't wait to start using 

Gary.


----------



## vicdicdoc

averhamdave said:


> Quote
> Mmm, I think it does you no favours on this forum but that's up to you although I personally don't like it. You've obviously got too much spare time on your hands as well, judging by the number of posts you've managed to log in the few days you've been a member.


Ohh . . I didn't realise posts were limited :roll: . . can someone advise me where do get the permission to do some posting ? 
[yes, I've got loads of time on my hands - its called BEING RETIRED :lol:


----------



## inkey-2008

I don't think you can compare different makes and types of vans they will all have air flow over the body and weights/wheel layout etc you should stick to one type of body and one type of engine without any remapping. 

As for the Aircon it will use a lot more fuel. The Gas in the system is compressed to high pressure and this uses a lot of power. 

It is like running another engine on your fuel. It can be enough that when you install aircon to van and the tick over is low it will stall the engine when it kicks. 

It depends on the size of the compressor and the air temp as the higher the temp, the higher the pressure in the system the more they breakdown. 

We had a chart with air temp and breakdowns and they follow each other up and down the chart. 

I know some one will say but they are used more in higher temps but it is the same for commercial fridge units on vans and they run all the time. 

Andy


----------



## EdinburghCamper

vicdicdoc said:


> Ohh . . I didn't realise posts were limited :roll: . . can someone advise me where do get the permission to do some posting ?


I think it all depends on your attire, different sweaters bring different rules! 

On a related note, I have just purchased a big pair of scissors and will be taking them to the hood of my raincoat, just in case I scare people in a storm 

Gary.


----------



## 101578

EdinburghCamper said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh . . I didn't realise posts were limited :roll: . . can someone advise me where do get the permission to do some posting ?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it all depends on your attire, different sweaters bring different rules!
> 
> On a related note, I have just purchased a big pair of scissors and will be taking them to the hood of my raincoat, just in case I scare people in a storm
> 
> Gary.
Click to expand...

Good 8) cos hoodies are sooo last season :wink: ..... remember,never judge a book by its cover


----------



## Patsy

Gary loved your response and sense of humor It was never my intention for you to remove your original photo.


----------



## EdinburghCamper

Patsy said:


> Gary loved your response and sense of humor It was never my intention for you to remove your original photo.


Relax, it was fair point to an extent. If I saw me wearing that top, walking towards, erm, me, I would cross the road to be away from myself. However, I am not sure how that would make the other me feel, and as such, its still wrong but understandable 

I am a genuinely gentle chap, and like I said, the hoodie shot was designed to fit the image of a sort of underground movement, hard to explain 

For the record, it was not just you who took issue with the photo, I got PM's too.

Friends? :lol:

Gary.


----------



## sideways

Take no notice of Averham Dave hes actually a nice guy who loves to be controversial, the more you respond to him the more he likes it, Ask him about the time time his mouth nearly got us into aggro in the China Garden in Benidorm.


----------



## Braesman

That dog's eyes are much too close together. I preferred the hoody.


----------



## 101405

*mpg*

Cab Air-con will reduce mpg/kpl between 10/20% , you will hear the engine slow down when you switch it on, Luton type M/H's are the poorest for fuel returns because you are pushing a big lump through air?


----------



## Pusser

Luckily I am also a mathmatical genius. 8) Assuming an X250 holds 20.25 galls (90ltr) I think and divided by 450 miles which I have worked out precisely at 200 miles to my Mums and 200 back and a bit over means I get ...... sorry. .... forgotten. Back in a moment.  

Back again... 22.22222 miles to the gallon. I added on 50 to the Mum Run and allowed 30 which I know it does, and 20 which I hope it does if I ever get down to the dregs.


----------



## Pusser

Pusser said:


> Luckily I am also a mathamatical genius. 8) Assuming an X250 holds 20.25 galls (90ltr) I think and divided by 450 miles which I have worked out precisely at 200 miles to my Mums and 200 back and a bit over means I get ...... sorry. .... forgotten. Back in a moment.
> 
> Back again... 22.22222 miles to the gallon. I added on 50 to the Mum Run and allowed 30 which I know it does, and 20 which I hope it does if I ever get down to the dregs.


----------



## 113016

With our previous Hymer C class with over cab bed, we got 27mpg over a roughly 3000 mile run.
With our newer Tramp (low profile) we achieved just under 27 mpg last year over a 2000 mile run and the engine had about 7000 miles on it at the time.
This year we got just over 28mpg over a similar milage with a looser engine.
I am a HGV driver and I do know how to get pretty good mpg, however all of these figures were over a 2 week holidays in France and using national roads (dual carriage ways and D roads) but not toll roads.
I was not driving slowly, but I was not also thrashing the engine, just average driving.
Our van always runs at about 3500kg
These figures are accurate, take tham as you will
edit,
sorry, I forgot to say, it is a 2.8jtd


----------



## davesport

I've never monitored the precise figures. However the average is mid to low twenties, typically 23 MPG on mixed driving on Scottish roads. We're usually fully loaded to the last Kg (4000 Kg)

D.


----------



## nukeadmin

I have added in MPG under your Motorhome type under your avatar in posts, this will only show if you have entered a motorhome into the MPG Tracker and also a fuel filling stop (To actually calculate a starter mpg)

More improvements to come


----------



## Rislar

nukeadmin said:


> I have added in MPG under your Motorhome type under your avatar in posts, this will only show if you have entered a motorhome into the MPG Tracker and also a fuel filling stop (To actually calculate a starter mpg)
> 
> More improvements to come


Cool, i just need a MH now :roll: :lol: Roll on Sunday....


----------



## 96441

*What mpg from the Fiat Ducato 2.8?*

For the first time I've accurately logged the whole summer's European touring in a fully loaded 6-wheeler (4.3t) - it averages out at 19.3 with the best tankfulls at about 21 and the worst at 18 or so. This is much as I'd expected; talk of 40 mpg must be pure sales 'bull'...
I rarely drive flat-out; usually cruise at 60mph on m'ways etc and avoid labouring the engine on hills. Wind direction seems to be the biggest 'change' factor! If I did 'push' hard and drove fast against the wind I'd expect to be passing everything - except filling stations!

Footnote: Changing to 'forecourt' LPG was the best move made this year; I still can't believe how much more economical it is!


----------



## 89017

Low profile tag axle Frankia 730BD towing Smart car on trailer - gross train weight approx 5300 kg. Low ratio gearbox. No aircon.
3000 mile round trip to Southern Spain. 18 mpg in the mountains and 21/22 mpg on the motorways using cruise control and running at 90 kmph. 
Bob


----------



## willb

07 2.8 hymer - generally 22 mpg, as low as 18 - 75 - 80 mph into a headwind up france and as high as 26.


----------



## spence

Hi Transit 2.2 140ps.

On our trip to Scotland.

400 miles on motorway at 60mph, 400 miles back at 65mph and 440 miles on A & B roads and a return of 25 mpg.

The MH has now done 2000 miles so am i right in thinking this should get better?

Spence


----------



## eddied

*MPG*

 Ciao tutti,
Chausson Welcome 2002, 2.8 JTD (last of the good SEVEL engines).
10 Kms. per litre. so what's that in MPG?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 92859

*mpg*

Greetings,

You can convert your fuel with this formulae Eddie:

kilometre per litre = 0.425 * miles per gallon

miles per gallon = 2.35 * kilometre per litre


----------



## Jinks

*Fuel Consumption Fiat Ducato 2.8JTD*

 Generally get about 23-26 mpg traveling just under the legal limits in UK & Continent. 
Can get it down to 21-22 being very heavy footed but managed 30-32 in Southern Ireland where the roads were so bad couldn't go fast at all.
It's a Lunar Roadstar 620 with Scootrack & Top Box so aerodynamics of a brick! 
Jinks


----------



## nukeadmin

I see we have >70 testers using the mpg tracker, any feedback for me so far / bugs etc ?


----------



## nukeadmin

just fyi, I have now added lots more stats i.e. cost per mile, miles per litre, average number of days between refuelling stops etc

I have also made it possible for you to remove fuelling stops in case of errors

If you add notes for an entry you can now hover your cursor over the notes icon (Speech bubble) and see the notes.

More to come


----------



## nukeadmin

latest additions to the tracker as follows:

You can now view other members mpg entries by using the new "Last 30 motorhomes added" section on the main page for the MPG Tracker


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> Stormyquote;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can tell me how much a gallon is at 83.9p a litre, I could be a little more specific!
> 
> 
> 
> 1 gallon = 4.54609 ltrs.
> 
> Therefore £3.81p per gallon. (scary in gallons ain't it).
> 
> pete.
Click to expand...

"Those where the days my friend" :roll: someone should write a song with that title its catchy :wink:

Bob


----------



## Penquin

We average about 23 -24 miles per gallon but it is very dependent on how it is being driven. If 70 mph into wind can be less, if 50 - 60 with gentle acceleration can be nearly 30 mpg. We reckon on 25 for "crude" planning of trips. We have also found using autoroutes ays as consistent speed in fifth gear is better than stop start of towns and roundabouts, even if it costs to use them.


----------



## Chris_s

> If you can tell me how much a gallon is at 83.9p a litre, I could be a little more specific!


Where can you get diesel at 83.9p a litre? How many miles do I need to travel to fill up? Perhaps that will make it more economical to fill up next door at 122.9p a litre (and that is a newly reduced price!)
Chris_s


----------



## leggings

MOTORHOMER said:


> Hi
> 
> Will let you know when we get it in October but we were led to believe overall mpg would be up to 40mpg. If we do get that then we will be well pleased but I suspect it will be less as we are having cab air conditioning.
> 
> Motorhomer[/quote
> 
> If you get that much let me know otherwise I'll expect you'll get 30 or 28mpg.


----------



## 118258

*2006 Fiat Ducato 2.8Jtd Fuel Consumption from 3 campers.*

I have had 2 Adriatic Campers built on the Fiat 2.8Jtd.

My first one was a 2002 Fiat 2.8 jtd, Adriatic 680DP Low profile coach built camper, with a large boot (3/4 garage), loaded with a 100cc Peugeot Scooter, 2.5M Inflatable dinghy and 10Hp Honda 4 stroke outboard, plus all the other bits for an extended trip abroad. Driving it hard on French autoroutes (120- 130Km/h) we were getting around 25-26Mpg, driving easy unloaded we would get max 29.6Mpg. We regularly got 660Km to a tank of fuel. This camper had 95000Km on the clock.

Our current camper is a Luton style body 2006 Fiat 2.8Jtd Adriatic 660SP coach built camper, not very loaded, (Just a couple of kite surfing kites in the garage). This one is doing at best 21.6 Mpg. This camper has only 8600 Miles on clock.

My buddy has a 2005 Fiat 2.8Jtd Challenger (Luton body style) coach built camper, not hugely loaded, and he is getting 19.8Mpg, driving it normally. (About 25000 Km on clock)

What this suggests to me is that there is a marked difference in fuel consumption between the low profile and the over cab bunk Luton style body. I noticed no real difference in the pulling power between the 2 styles of campers.

I find it hard to believe there is almost 7Mpg difference but this seems to be the case. Any one had similar experiences?


----------



## cater_racer

I have a very similar experiance, my old 2.8jtd had a big luton and I got 21 mpg my new 3.0 low profile 28-30 mpg.

I found the old one very sensitive to speed, if drove really slow I could coax it up to 26-28 but it was not practical to drive that slowly on the motorways.


----------



## Minerva

Hi
My 2004/5 2.8JTDi has averaged 22MPG over the last 11000 miles lugging just under 4tonne, low figure is 20MPG highest 26MPG

Bill


----------



## Chascass

To the South of Spain and back, 4500 miles covered, averaging 23 mpg, with a Fiat 2.8jtd engine 3.850 tonnes MAM coach built Hi-line motor home.
I did not drive particularly carefully in respect to fuel consumption, doing between 60/70 on motorways.

Charlie


----------



## framptoncottrell

After 6000 miles of ownership, the Murvi is averaging 29.09 mpg. As the engine has only done 14000 miles, I would expect that to gradually improve.

For interest, it is also averaging about 85p per mile to run.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## IrishMike

I think I missed the original post but over the last 24 K Km the best tank 27 MPG the worst 16 mpg. 
But although I have a 2.8 I have the larger HP version (146?) and the 16 was running very fast (Motorway 130+ KMH). The best was running normal at below 90 KMH on the Route National in France.
Lesson lighter foot less cost!

Mike


----------



## olive

Averaging about 28.9mpg on trips to France avoiding toll roads.

Ours is a low profile so interesting that getting similar figures to the above Murvi Morello van conversion. ( excluding his use of diesel for cooking etc)

Headwinds are a beggar though .... only got 23mpg one day heading south west through France.


----------



## Jean-Luc

Just back from a 6000Km plus round trip through France, Spain and Portugal. Rapido 963F 2005 with 147bhp power engine, not chipped, running in the region of 3750 Kg GVW, avoided all tolls hense mix of single carriageway roads and free dual carriageways/motorways, dual carriageway speed in region of 95/100kph (60mph+ ish) main roads 85/90 kph (low to mid 50mph), always kept peddelling hard on hills to maintain speed. 
Result 25.5 MPG


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Last year averaged 22.4 mpg
This year 24.16 on return trip north notts to florence and pisa.


Still only a total of 12k miles on clock


----------



## kijana

After 14000km, I know I get 27 mpg from our Dethleffs Luton overcab. It is 10 years old, with a 2.8 tdi engine.

HOWEVER, we only get that if we don't cruise higher than 50 mph. At 60 mph cruise (or above), mpg drops to 24.

Does anyone have any experience of adding a chip to this engine as regards fuel consumption? (please no jokes about chipoil  )

Bruce


----------



## 118258

*Chipping a Fiat 2.8Jtd*

I fitted a diesel tuning box to our 2006 Fiat Ducato 2.8Jtd. I have to say I can see no real difference in either fuel consumption, power or anything else for that matter. I suspect one would need a dynamometer to actually compare the differences properly.

I also fitted one to my Mercedes ML 270 CDi and it had similar non effects in my humble opinion. I got better results from changing the auto box oil and filter to be honest.


----------



## BIGLAD

*MPG*

We have fiat Hymer 614.On run through France in September we averaged 28mpg.
Normally we get about 26.


----------



## kijana

Thanks for that input, Fourwinns. At £300 odd, I'd want to be sure I was going to get a usrful saving in fuel consumption.

Anyone else have any experience on this?


----------



## oldosc

Hi
Just a bit of light relief..have a chausson accapulco 1990 have done 144k when bought did 5.3miles per litre (spedo in miles buy diesel in litres..lazy)
Doing nearly same today 5. odd depending on wether my mirror dingey(folding is on top)
But Gear box failure at 80K in turkey fixed for 150 pounds....repaired in Spain for 980 E at 99K failure in Genoa new box from Peugeot at Nice 1800E (refund of the 980 E from Spain.
Went to Roumania and Ukrane..total failure of diff casing...limped to Turin...'repair cost 2000E (what else do you do) No wonder Fiat tanks broke down in the tussle with Greece..this box laster 786 miles...Managed to limp home...have now found English laddy to try again....so 144000 miles at !.!E alitre (at todays prices 31,615
pounds
cost of gear boxes 4760 pounds well well
don't care too much bout decimals at 73.
Just do it
PS Do give danube delta and LIVIV a miss if you like yor MH
Makes Marocco look like Autobhan


----------



## stevesara

*mpg*

hi,just come back from a trip down to somerset in our 2000 fiat ducato 70000 miles (autotrail cheyanne) at around 65 mph there and back and got 33.8 mpg i dont know about anybody else but i think thats pretty good


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think that was exceptionally good, how did you arrive at that figure?


----------



## barryd

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I think that was exceptionally good, how did you arrive at that figure?


All downhill maybe. 

I've not checked MPG for years on old Hank but I think it was always about 22 mpg whether you were crossing the Alps or belting down the M1.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We usually get around 400 miles per tank on the Jtds. This is between 32 to 38 depending on the driving.


----------



## raynipper

I could usually gentle 28 out of our 2.8L JTD tag Hobby. But hang a car on the back and it was lucky to see 20.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

If I was going to have a toad, I'd look at an EV.


----------



## raynipper

We have always had 'toads' behind all RV since 1982. Hardly noticed them or the drop in mpg. But the 2.8L Hobby it was more of a struggle.
I think EVs are heavier Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yes Ray, but for just toad use get the lightest, you will also charge as you drive on tow.


----------



## raynipper

If setting up again towing in Europe, I would go for a 2CV as it's less than half a ton. 560kg. actually. I doubt any EV will come close and obviously be far more expensive to buy. Just looked and the Leaf is 1.5 ton.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

How about this one cheap for its age, low miles. the battery is on lease so no worries there. weight 1.5t

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/363435531802?hash=item549e721e1a:g:oK4AAOSwIrthHN3K


----------



## raynipper

Lease battery 70 per month..???

Yeah.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yeah, seems fine to me, no battery worries, no charges for going into cities, cheap to run otherwise, you get nothing for nothing.


Charging a Renault Zoe with a charge point at home with Economy 7 tariff , a total of 80 % of its capacity will give the vehicle around 194 miles of range, at a cost of around 1.5 pence a mile.


What's not to like, anyway no good to you as you don't have a van right now sadly.

To be honest, if it was local I'd be thinking about going to look at it.


----------



## GMJ

Can EV's be used as a toad? I thought I read somewhere that they have to be carried on a trailer...


----------



## raynipper

Sorry Kev, it just does not appeal to me (us).
£70 a month for the battery lease is the price I pay every six years for a new battery for my diesel. Apart from it would take forever to get to Portugal.
Nope a cheap £3k 2cv would do me as they hold their value now. Plus I can service and fix it.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Electric vehicle as a toad at the moment has got to be a bit barmy.I've been away since June and not seen a hookup point once. Where you gonna charge it?

Scooters are the way to go! Never had so much fun. I'm sat next to mine right now in the sunshine looking at the sea and it doubles up as a place to stand your beer.  just waiting for the Dolphin show again.


----------



## erneboy

raynipper said:


> If setting up again towing in Europe, I would go for a 2CV as it's less than half a ton. 560kg. actually. I doubt any EV will come close and obviously be far more expensive to buy. Just looked and the Leaf is 1.5 ton.
> 
> Ray.


And maintained it will hold it's value. Or if you went for a Mehari the value would increase. Either way you will have a remarkable car.


----------



## GMJ

GMJ said:


> Can EV's be used as a toad? I thought I read somewhere that they have to be carried on a trailer...


yep I thought so...

https://www.wired.co.uk/article/ele...This shouldn't be done,of a true neutral gear.

_What about towing a depleted EV to the nearest charger? This shouldn't be done, as most manufacturers recommend against towing electric cars, even when in neutral, due to how the motors are attached to the wheels and their lack of a true neutral gear. To avoid damaging the car, it'll have to be loaded onto a flat-bed truck instead of being towed by the patrol van of a breakdown company._

But some to have a neutral fitted now apparently...

https://www.motorbiscuit.com/how-do-you-tow-an-electric-vehicle/

I guess the object lesson would be to ask questions before buying and then choose carefully.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Sorry Kev, it just does not appeal to me (us).
> £70 a month for the battery lease is the price I pay every six years for a new battery for my diesel. Apart from it would take forever to get to Portugal.
> Nope a cheap £3k 2cv would do me as they hold their value now. Plus I can service and fix it.
> 
> Ray.


we all have different outlooks on transport.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Electric vehicle as a toad at the moment has got to be a bit barmy.I've been away since June and not seen a hookup point once. Where you gonna charge it?
> 
> Scooters are the way to go! Never had so much fun. I'm sat next to mine right now in the sunshine looking at the sea and it doubles up as a place to stand your beer.  just waiting for the Dolphin show again.


It effectively uses regen to charge as it's being towed Barry, I've seen a few vids on it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I hadn't got to the point where I needed more info so not delved yet, and of course not all EVs are made the same.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear




----------



## GMJ

A whole lotta stuff has to change before I would even consider an EV: need decent 4 wheel drive ability; need good road clearance; want 400 mile minimum range; need zillions more charging points in the country; need campsites in the UK to have the facilities to be able to charge the car.

We currently have a 4 wheel drive diesel as we are so rural and miles from anywhere. I would consider a Hybrid as long as we can get automatic, diesel and 4x4.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...-range-excite-estate-car-review-b1909788.html


----------

